# van found in river



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm surprised the gmr was that deep where this was located, may have beena good fishing spot!

Van removed from river
By Kyle Nagel

Staff Writer 

Thursday, October 02, 2008 

DAYTON  Dayton firefighters, with the help of a local tow truck operator, have pulled a full-size Chevrolet van from the Great Miami River.

The van was found about 11:30 a.m. Thursday, Oct. 2, almost directly under the Interstate 75 bridge over the river near Carillon Park.

The river's low water level exposed the roof of the van.

The car appears to have been in the river for some time, perhaps years, firefighters at the scene said. There was no immediate indication whether the van was occupied when it entered the river.


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

The guy LIVED in a VAN by the RIVER.......Chris Farley is god.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

damn, i seen that van down there fishing a month ago. was hoping it would stay there seeing how it would be a fish MAGNET. i took a bunch of pics of the area , including that van. only the top of it along with the ladder rack was showing. dont have time now but will post the pics i took later. they opened the dam to aid in construction of the new Stewart street bridge thus drastically lowering the river. its about 5-6ft shallower from normal where that van is...or was. also stumbled accross a couple BIG Safe's that were no doubt stolen and tossed in as well. here is the "Mystery Machine"....


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey! Its got a "nice rack" on top, could use that for my canoes.

I guess the catalytic converters on cars are worth about 100 bucks, suprised nobody went down there trying to get them.

My Chrysler mini-van just died, i think my wife would like to push it into the river.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Man my buddy and I were down there last week and saw it under the 75 bridge. He was like "check out the van. All I know is that there is a homeless man that sleeps under that bridge and salutes you like the president and says Jehovah loves you.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow... better get down to the 75 bridge I hear the Chevrolet's are really biting this time of year. Its amazing what you will find/what people will throw in to a river. Last spring I found a HP lap top, fire extinguisher, about 7 old tires, and part of what a appeared to be a mens urinal.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

dink you got all the best pictures!!!!!!


----------



## dddavis (Jul 9, 2007)

jacmec said:


> Wow... better get down to the 75 bridge I hear the Chevrolet's are really biting this time of year. Its amazing what you will find/what people will throw in to a river. Last spring I found a HP lap top, fire extinguisher, about 7 old tires, and part of what a appeared to be a mens urinal.


alright, this beggs the questions of lure type, presentation, tackle; and should you adhere to catch and release?


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Hey, please don't remove my minnow trap.


----------



## chubbahead (Jan 24, 2008)

No one said anything about the 25 pound flathead that was inside the van!!

http://www.daytondailynews.com/hp/content/oh/story/news/local/2008/10/02/ddn100208carweb.html


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

chubbahead said:


> No one said anything about the 25 pound flathead that was inside the van!!
> 
> http://www.daytondailynews.com/hp/content/oh/story/news/local/2008/10/02/ddn100208carweb.html


That was Ajax's minnow


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I saw the flathead cat that was pulled out of the van in the pics. I hope it was released. My buddy had sent me the link......He said it's a new fishing bait, jokingly of course! If you follow the link above scroll through the pics to see the flatty that was pulled out of the back of the van!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

chubbahead said:


> No one said anything about the 25 pound flathead that was inside the van!!
> 
> http://www.daytondailynews.com/hp/content/oh/story/news/local/2008/10/02/ddn100208carweb.html


i knew it!  PUT THE VAN BACK FOOLS!! :B :S :B


----------



## chubbahead (Jan 24, 2008)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i knew it!  PUT THE VAN BACK FOOLS!! :B :S :B


They said there still is a car down there that is too rusty to get out! Maybe the car is holding a 30 pounder!


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

dddavis said:


> alright, this beggs the questions of lure type, presentation, tackle; and should you adhere to catch and release?



25 pound catfish seem to get the job done. Personally for a Chevy van, I would release.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

was there an ID next to the fish with the name 'Henry Limpet'?


----------



## southernangler (Sep 30, 2008)

I found a boat floating down the Scioto River during a flood, and I did the rigth thing and turned it in. No one claimed it, but the DNR found a way to keep it anyway. Oh well.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

jimnrg said:


> was there an ID next to the fish with the name 'Henry Limpet'?


LOL, I don't think you will find any U-Boats in the GMR.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i heard one of the Divers who hooked up the tow cable to the van seen a catfish down there next to it that was "as long as the Van!"  :B


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

> Marcum then pulled out a three-foot catfish
> 
> It was later learned the van was reported stolen in July 2005.



So was the catfish charged with stealing the van??????  :C


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Tee said:


> So was the catfish charged with stealing the van??????  :C


yeah, but he managed to slip out of the 'cuffs and escape


----------



## dddavis (Jul 9, 2007)

jimnrg said:


> was there an ID next to the fish with the name 'Henry Limpet'?


i hope you realize there is a definate age cut off for those us that get that


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

dddavis said:


> i hope you realize there is a definate age cut off for those us that get that


yeah I don't get it!!??

why pull the van out of the river. if they didn't even know it was there then its not hurting anything. we can always use some extra structure!


----------



## dddavis (Jul 9, 2007)

Tee said:


> So was the catfish charged with stealing the van??????  :C


no, but other charges are pending. vandalism of fishing gear, aggrevated menacing of bait fish, and trafficing in chicken livers.......


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

yakfish said:


> yeah I don't get it!!??
> 
> why pull the van out of the river. if they didn't even know it was there then its not hurting anything. we can always use some extra structure!


He was actually referring to the U-Boat joke, but that is ok.


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

Henry Limpet, u-boat, stolen catfish, 25# van, handcuffs, and vandalism... What is this thread about?


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

CCRiley2 said:


> Henry Limpet, u-boat, stolen catfish, 25# van, handcuffs, and vandalism... What is this thread about?


I think it is about a new fishing technique. Anglers will be going to junk yards en masse to buy the next hot fishing lure. I see another infomercial on the way.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

It's about fish habitat and the laws of natural selection


----------

